# Thermacell Refills!!!!!!!!!



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok fellas!

    Everyone has been asking if you can refill a thermacell butane cartridge.  Well I imagine there is SOME way to do it, but relieving the pressure is the tough part.
    Well I found a solution.  Conair makes a curling iron that takes butane.  Same as the thermacell.  Only difference is when it came out, there was no "sealed" thermacell cartridge.

     "So what does that mean?"  Well that means the curling iron ran on regular old butane refills, the ones with the straight tip.  They accomplished this by including an adaptor.  It is basically a thermacell cartridge split open to accept butane refills.
     Here is the best part.  I have found the adaptors on ebay by the case.  The last case of 12 went for about ten bucks, but I have seen it as cheap as five.  Every adaptor came with two butanes as well.
      I know it works because I bought one and tried it out!  Now we can buy regular butane refills and let our butane usage catch up with our mat usage.
      If you go to Ebay and do a little searching under "thermacell and butane" you will find these refills.  They are pink in color.  Good luck and I hope that saves everyone some money, as you are basically buying two butanes for about a dollar.

MBD


----------



## SGaither (Oct 12, 2004)

*But what about the Mats*

I can get 2 mats out of 1 butane.  How can i get the mats?  I guess mine burns slowere or something, but my mats will turn white in about 3 hours and i still have half my butane left.  What's the deal here?  Can anyone give advice as to where to get a load of mats?  Also has anyone else had the idea of putting a drop or 2 of doe in heat/estrous/"P" on one of those mats to see if it will disperse the scent in an area?   I have thought about it and will try it when it gets closer to the peak of the rut.  On second thought i should probably try it sooner than that in case it puts off  a toxic gas cloud that drives deer away.


----------



## mpowell (Oct 12, 2004)

MBD-i beat you to the punch on this one.  last week, i received my 12 pack of conair refills.  won the auction for $18 and got a total of 24 refills with the adapters.

to use the adapters, you have to cut off a little piece of a lip that's connected to the thermacell.  you can see this when the bottom's off.  i trimmed it just a hair and now the adapters will screw in fine.  just put some camo duct tape on the adapter so everything's hidden and it will work great!

24 refills should last me quite a while!


----------



## mpowell (Oct 12, 2004)

sgaither--i've heard of people using used up mats to disperse scents.  they do have the thermascent as well that's made specifically for the purpose of scent dispersal.  looks just like a thermacell but has different types of mats.

i thought about putting some doe-p on my mats as well but then i also thought about having that wonderful aroma wafting up into my face for hours on end while my thermacell runs on the bottom platform of my stand!  what the heck--might try it anway!

BTW-and i posted this earlier on another thread--use the mats till they're blue on both sides.  the side facing out always gets blue quickly but if you look at the side against the element it will still be blue.  least that's my experience.  i get way more mileage out of the mats than i do the butane.  i'll use one mat all weekend which means it lasted about 9-12 hours.  hey, use them till there's no smell of repellent of the skeeters start to eat you up.  then, slip in a new one while in the stand.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 12, 2004)

Yup yup,
     Mine fits, although I may trim it, because it could be leaking.  The auctions for the case you have that I have watched have been selling for around 5.50 to 12.00 or so, plus shipping.  As far as the mats, you get three for one thermacell.  If you only use two, you will inevitably need more butane, Hence my post!  Now, I don't know what the "secret" ingredient is, but I was thinking of citronella oil, but I don't want to start a fire, any other ideas on what to soak the mats with?????

Oh yeah, 
Mpowell, maybe you could hook our hunting bros up and get them the adaptors so they can enjoy our success.

MBD


----------

